# Gunnison info please?



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

I'm embarrassed to say I've been a CO rafter for 25+ years, but never dropped a blade into the Gunnison. 

I'm thinking about a nice canyon float and a couple/three days pop-up camping with the missus. I got some info from the BLM down there and it sounds like the Escalante to Bridgeport run would be ideal for us (I can get my whitewater kicks elsewhere...) 

Couple of things: the BLM site says the Bridgeport takeout is tough. Not suitable for rafts. I have a cataraft that we break down, we don't use a trailer. Still manageable? 

Sounds like there's nothing waterwise I need to be concerned about - is this a nice float? 

Good places there for some car camping? I contacted Gunnison River Expeditions about the shuttle. Are they good/reliable? This would just be a day trip.

Anything I need to know about the Whitewater takeout? 

TIA.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Bridgeport sucks, I would never take out there


----------



## Westernmost (Jun 2, 2020)

I've done that take out with my iK and yeah, I would say it would be a rough one for a raft. You have to travel a small path about 100 feet from the river, underneath a low railroad bridge to get the the parking lot. 

A cataraft? Broken down it would be a lot easier of course and bring pieces back individually, just a time suck I'd imagine.


----------



## AbnMike (May 14, 2020)

I just had a thread on this with some pics of the whitewater takeout at low flows:

Never could get a group together to do this. I have an IK now and planning on running it at some point soon.








Delta to Whitewater


Anyone interested in a Delta to Whitewater overnight trip in separate rafts? I got my raft (14' AIRE) last year and did a few trips from Palisade to Corn Lake (with the baby) and Palisade to Redlands with friends. I'd like to do the Delta area to Whitewater but would prefer to row my own raft...




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

Quiggle said:


> Bridgeport sucks, I would never take out there


Fair enough, even if you're just moving pieces (cat tubes, small frame, oars and misc) individually ? Not to sound super dense, but I guess it would suck as a put-in also. 

We're just looking for a decent day float - camping(somewhere) in our pop-up, not on the river.


----------



## STD* (May 25, 2009)

Beardance42 said:


> Fair enough, even if you're just moving pieces (cat tubes, small frame, oars and misc) individually ? Not to sound super dense, but I guess it would suck as a put-in also.
> 
> We're just looking for a decent day float - camping(somewhere) in our pop-up, not on the river.


We floated from Pleasure Park down to Delta a few years ago and really enjoyed it as a mellow float. You can also takeout/put in at the CO-65 bridge river left but it’s a little steeper and narrower. Looked like some decent camping on BLM land on the upper section(above Austin).


----------



## Westernmost (Jun 2, 2020)

Beardance42 said:


> Fair enough, even if you're just moving pieces (cat tubes, small frame, oars and misc) individually ? Not to sound super dense, but I guess it would suck as a put-in also.
> 
> We're just looking for a decent day float - camping(somewhere) in our pop-up, not on the river.


The put in is actually pretty nice


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Beardance,
What you are looking for is Pleasure Park to Drysdale.
Great day float through a nice canyon. The Drysdale take out is perfectly at the end of the canyon, just before the start of the Ag. 
There's a catch; Drysdale is private. Book your shuttle through Pleasure Park and Drysdale is in play. Last time I did it it was $60. Well worth it in my opinion as the other takeout options are not so great.
As far as camping goes, you'll pass it at about Mi.2 on river left. Some great spots, big cottonwoods, pit toilets, world class fishing, usually not too crowded. This brings about some cool options; a short two day trip with your pop up as a midway base camp?
This is all up stream of the Escalante/Dominguez stuff.
From Drysdale to E/D (through Delta) is Ag heavy with the predominant geological feature being broken concrete.
E/D is nice other than the take outs (big thanks to AbnMike for the help last year!).


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

everyone should experience Bridgeport at least once


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Agreed.
"It can't be THAT bad!"


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

I would recommend against taking out at Bridgeport. But that’s my honest opinion. The take out is pretty small and you have to ruck your gear under a small rail road bridge. If you don’t mind breaking your stuff down then I guess go for it. I try to set up my put ins and take outs to be as streamlined as possible to make it easy and stay out of people’s way. You can definitely make it to whitewater doing the canyon in one day. Did it all the time growing up. My dad loves this run. Also FYI parking sucks ass at Bridgeport because no one parks in the parking lot and crams down at the base. If you do chose whitewater be careful lol it’s not hard to miss the take out.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

rtsideup said:


> Beardance,
> What you are looking for is Pleasure Park to Drysdale.....


Thanks - I'm looking at Google maps, I see what looks like a takeout on the south side of the river - small parking area just before a right bend in the river, maybe a quarter click upstream from a diversion. Is that Drysdale? Looks like a modest river access for fishermen.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Beardance42 said:


> Thanks - I'm looking at Google maps, I see what looks like a takeout on the south side of the river - small parking area just before a right bend in the river, maybe a quarter click upstream from a diversion. Is that Drysdale? Looks like a modest river access for fishermen.


No. Drysdale is on river right (north side) just upstream from the road bridge.


----------



## AbnMike (May 14, 2020)

If you are disassembling your cataraft the takeout at Whitewater isn't bad at all. You can actually get a truck/trailer down close to the take out and load up there. I'm also usually around in the area to come down and help (I'm about 5 mins away).

It's no fun for a fully loaded raft but if you have two people and already expect to break it down it's decent. 

If you wanted to take out at WW this is one of the best blogs about the entire trip, breaking it down into different days, etc, etc Escalante to WhiteWater is about 22-ish river miles so it's good for an overnight.


----------



## Erwin (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd really advocate for an overnight if you are going to do that section. If you just want to get on the Gunnison for a day float why not just float from Almont to the whitewater park, or something of that nature, in Gunnison itself. Plenty of camping in the area and you can easily hitch hike your shuttle.
Save the red wall canyon zone for when you have the time it deserves.


----------



## AbnMike (May 14, 2020)

You can also float from Palisade, CO all the way to Loma, CO in a long day, right through Grand Junction, that's a nice float, too (esp now when the flows are higher).


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Beardance42 said:


> Thanks - I'm looking at Google maps, I see what looks like a takeout on the south side of the river - small parking area just before a right bend in the river, maybe a quarter click upstream from a diversion. Is that Drysdale? Looks like a modest river access for fishermen.


That's a BLM access. It is off the same road (S. River Rd.) as the camping that has been mentioned. I'm not sure why people to go all the way to Austin bridge for public access (not in Austin). There is also public access next to the Pleasure Park. There are some ok hikes up the side canyons off S. River Rd. 

I preferred hiking into Dominguez Canyon to the float. It's by far the best part.


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

rtsideup said:


> Beardance,
> What you are looking for is Pleasure Park to Drysdale.
> Great day float through a nice canyon. The Drysdale take out is perfectly at the end of the canyon, just before the start of the Ag.
> There's a catch; Drysdale is private. Book your shuttle through Pleasure Park and Drysdale is in play. Last time I did it it was $60. Well worth it in my opinion as the other takeout options are not so great.
> ...



This is good beta. River features include Angel Falls in the first mile after the Putin, run far left and keep in mind it's private land on both sides and Mr Angel is likely watching you from his compound on river left. Further down is an irrigation diversion with an opening just right of mid river, pretty easy to hit...both are low consequence. It's a beautiful canyon, our go to day float.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

rtsideup said:


> No. Drysdale is on river right (north side) just upstream from the road bridge.


I think I see it. The one before 2200RD bridge, river right, just after the island? Looks like another one between that bridge and the HWY92 bridge.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, Drysdale is the one before 2200RD bridge.
The only other public take outs are:

The BLM take out off of the S. River Rd. I believe the the guides call it "Orchard".
This make for a short float with a long shuttle.

Immediately after the HWY65 bridge river left.
Shuttles not bad but it makes for a long day with 1.5hrs.ish of Ag at the end.

Everything else is private land.


----------



## AbnMike (May 14, 2020)

ooops - in my earlier post I meant to add this link:





__





Jerry's River Page






org.coloradomesa.edu


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Don't mean to hijack your post. But I'm gonna, since it seems like North Fork locals are here.

Newish to Paonia, looking for people to raft with. I have 13' & 10' rafts, paddle or oar on both, small trailer. Plenty of pfds, wetsuits, etc from when I owned a raft company. Boated in Colorado since my teens just not much over here.

Up for anything easier than the Upper Animas, kid friendly or not. Gotta make sure the shoulder surgeries hold up 1st. Would really like to hit above Somerset. Have done Gunni Gorge, Escalante to WW, Taylor & the Aspen/Glenwood stuff, Westwater, Upper A, for local runs.

Been vaxxed for shuttle.

Thanks,
Jed


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

rtsideup said:


> Yes, Drysdale is the one before 2200RD bridge.
> The only other public take outs are:
> 
> The BLM take out off of the S. River Rd. I believe the the guides call it "Orchard".
> ...


Thanks !


----------



## americanspiritcarshuttle (Mar 17, 2020)

Beardance42 said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I've been a CO rafter for 25+ years, but never dropped a blade into the Gunnison.
> 
> I'm thinking about a nice canyon float and a couple/three days pop-up camping with the missus. I got some info from the BLM down there and it sounds like the Escalante to Bridgeport run would be ideal for us (I can get my whitewater kicks elsewhere...)
> 
> ...


You should most certainly avoid taking out at Bridgeport! I have done Escalante - Whitewater easily in a day. If you launch early enough you could have some time for hiking also. I've floated that section on each of the 3 summer holiday weekends and seen only one or two other floaters, unlike the incredible madness on the Colorado these days.
We're available and reliable also


----------

